# Tuscon Arizona



## RyanW (Sep 14, 2011)

I am going to be in Tuscon next weekend and want to look for some bugs. I would be very grateful for any info on where to go.
Is it even a good time of year?? 
Thank You
Ryan


----------



## BrettG (Sep 14, 2011)

Find desert
Get out of car
Walk through desert
LOL...........Honestly your best bet is just find a patch of desert outside of town and start hiking/looking.Stuff is everywhere down here.


----------



## RyanW (Sep 14, 2011)

That is good to hear.


----------



## recluse (Sep 15, 2011)

Just watch out for the drug smugglers and illegals.


----------



## BrettG (Sep 15, 2011)

That said,they have found a gripload of corpses in the deserts outside of Tuscon in the past year.Now,many may not agree,but I think anyone heading deep into any desert in southern Az needs to have a radio/phone/gps and a firearm with a couple of magazines.There are some shaaaaady characters creeping through the deserts,and things have been popping off as of late...


----------



## recluse (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, I live in NM and although not quite as frequent as AZ we have our fair share of issues being on the border. I do watch border wars on Nat geo and it looks pretty sketchy in AZ right now. I wouldn't go without a side arm but thats me. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Sep 15, 2011)

Concealed Carry. Enough said


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 16, 2011)

Catalina State Park - collecting discouraged, but you will see a lot of bugs.
Sonoran Desert Museum - collecting prohibited, but you will see a lot of stuff, bugs included.  A living 'museum', lots of trails.
Watch out for snakes


----------



## reptist (Sep 17, 2011)

Try Ajo way.  You will likely find A. chalcodes, A. cochesi, some big wolf spiders, and stripped tail scorpions. Stay next to the road and watch out for snakes! They are EVERYWHERE down there!  Good luck and PEACE,   B.


----------



## Deftones90 (Sep 17, 2011)

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## RyanW (Sep 21, 2011)

I own a firearm and will have it with me for sure. I am in Southern Califonia and field herp around the border quite a bit, the firearm is with me when permitted. The snakes dont bug me as much because I have a good set of boots, tongs, and hooks. 

Any Tuscon Locals want to share some secrets or join in the fun I will be vending the Tuscon Reptile Show. Message me and maybe we can get together to go out collecting.


----------



## RyanW (Sep 26, 2011)

Ajo was good for wolf spiders..... It is amazing how thier eyes shine! I got a bunch of A. chalcodes, Sidewiders, Western Diamondbacks, Colorado River Toads, Spadefoots, Tons of moths. I saw some Tailless whips but could never get one far enough away from thier hole to catch. Thanks for the tips, it was all in all a good trip. I carried my hand 

Ryan


----------



## campj (Sep 27, 2011)

pnshmntMMA said:


> Concealed Carry. Enough said


You'll be sorely outgunned if you only have some that's concealable. Try "assault rifle with extra ammo, enough said" and you're more in the safe zone, but even then, the folks moving north with bad intentions will likely have fully auto weapons. When we lived in Tucson we spent a lot of time in the desert down south (Patagonia, Madera Canyon, Nogales area, Sierra Vista area, etc.), and the only people we ran into was the Border Patrol which was comforting. They are EVERYWHERE down there.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Oct 4, 2011)

I just got back from Arizona, and saw a ton of H arizonensis.  Find a road in the desert you can cruise at night, starting not long after dark.  You will find scorps just running across the road.  It's pretty sweet.


----------

